# 36415 and Medicare



## Cuteyr (Oct 21, 2009)

Can anyone help me out in managing a denial 

36415 with 82728----Denied 36415

Also advice whether we could bill 36415 with E&M 
Also advice whether we could bill 36415 with other lab codes

What do our 2009 Edits say about this?


----------



## annielou (Jan 12, 2010)

*36415*

I believe Medicare does allow for 36415 if there is no E/M, however, very few 3rd party payers will allow 36415 anymore and bundles them into the lab service. If something other than blood is being collected you may not use 36415.  Medicaid does not allow the 36415 either


----------

